# 2PC Workaround 144hz and capturecard 60hz without lagging .. BUT!



## wazer (Aug 22, 2016)

So I recently discovered that playing 144hz monitor and only having a capture card that is only capable of 60hz input(not 60fps related) will cause your Windows programs to lag really hard in normal desktop usage and window mode games when using clone mode in windows AMD/nVidia, does not matter its a bug in windows 10.

However i came across this thread on reddit about using VLC to capture your main screen, in my case my 144hz monitor and then do a playback on the capture card screen.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Twitch/comments/36obz8/144hz_monitor_display_port_60hz_limited_capture

VLC is my personal number one tool for audio/video feedback, however when using VLC and this trick, my cpu usage on vlc jumps to around 12-15% usage, which is wayy too much.

So I started to look at OBS preview mode it self and it turns out it really works great if you do this setup.

144hz monitor
60hz capture card
using extended mode in windows, then doing obs-studio preview on 60hz capture card window and stream from your 2nd pc.

in my experience it only used like 2-3% !

HOWEVER.

The minute you go into fullscreen games like, rocket league,csgo and what else, its like the preview mode is getting down priority and only sends preview image like every 2-5fps which result in really unwatchable stream/recordings.


Now to it, can we have an option to leave preview mode fully functional without getting dimmed/drossled down when using other applications in fullscreen mode?


Now you might think, why does he not use an external splitter instead of all this mess.


Well for once

I'm using 144hz monitor and my capture card only allow 60hz input
I'm not going to sacrifice my 144hz gaming monitor for 60hz.

I actually bought an gefen active dvi 1:2 splitter but it turns out you cannot have same resolution and different hz when using splitters, at least what i know of? (if there's an adapter you can put on after the splitter to reduce the hz please let me know) I tried, dvi to hdmi, hdmi to dp, dp to dvi, with multiple none active adapters, no matter what the gefen splitter would send 144hz thru it and force my capture card to run 144hz at 960x1080p blinking and black screens, which is no good.


Eventually I will have to start do savings and buy the DATAPATH VISIONDVI-DL http://www.datapath.co.uk/video-capture-cards/vision-range/visiondvi-dl

which is capable of getting more than 144hz input? tho its soo expensive, and we are in 2016 there must be other capture cards out there that can handle 144hz input and above?


----------



## Beardedbob (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi,

I've not had any issue with lag on the stream when using a 144mhz monitor but a 60mhz capture card in a 2nd pc with OBS running. The OBS Preview is laggy but always has been for me, when watching the live stream its fine though.

I'm using a Avermedia Lite HD PCI capture card.


----------



## wazer (Aug 23, 2016)

Beardedbob said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've not had any issue with lag on the stream when using a 144mhz monitor but a 60mhz capture card in a 2nd pc with OBS running. The OBS Preview is laggy but always has been for me, when watching the live stream its fine though.
> 
> I'm using a Avermedia Lite HD PCI capture card.



Hi I guess you did not read my post. I'm not talking abut preview mode on streaming pc and clone mode, but on main pc and extended mode. Further more I'm not talking about streaming being laggy ;)


----------



## Suslik V (Aug 23, 2016)

So, your main plan is to record 144fps? Or it is only refresh rate of your monitor (144Hz) and game may run at 30fps and you want to capture it at 30fps?


----------



## wazer (Aug 23, 2016)

Suslik V said:


> So, your main plan is to record 144fps? Or it is only refresh rate of your monitor (144Hz) and game may run at 30fps and you want to capture it at 30fps?



No where do you see 30 fps?

Actually I just found this, this is what I do now.

https://rzr-insider-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/2016/04/240632_d98acb6d3438943671ad8517d3174f08.jpg


This is in order to run BORDERLESS/WINDOWED MODE games/applications lag free and at 144hz on my main screen, if I did it the best/normal way with windows 10 it will cause games/apps that run in borderless/windowed mode to lag like hell.

I/We only do this to make sure games are lag free on main PC, until microsoft has fixed the annoying issue that makes games/apps run as dog shit when using 144hz and 60hz devices together in clone mode.


----------



## Suslik V (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't like 60fps videos on youtube and in any other place. And I don't watch 720@60fps over net because of high bandwidth and system requirements for the playback device itself. Maybe some of the disks I have, is interlaced 50 Hz PAL (I never check it). But 60 fps progressive... No,  think I hasn't. Movies becomes looking like TV serials or shows. I prefer movies and animation at 25-30fps. If you cannot get smooth recording at 30fps (60 is simple!) then I don't know why you need 144fps (or Hz) at all. Only for your experience? And your audience, you left for them 144 to 60 convert?


----------



## wazer (Aug 23, 2016)

Suslik V said:


> I don't like 60fps videos on youtube and in any other place. And I don't watch 720@60fps over net because of high bandwidth and system requirements for the playback device itself. Maybe some of the disks I have, is interlaced 50 Hz PAL (I never check it). But 60 fps progressive... No,  think I hasn't. Movies becomes looking like TV serials or shows. I prefer movies and animation at 25-30fps. If you cannot get smooth recording at 30fps (60 is simple!) then I don't know why you need 144fps (or Hz) at all. Only for your experience? And your auditory, you left for them 144 to 60 convert?



I'm a FPS gamer, the more hz and fps you can get the smoother game play and the better it is to play FPS games at.

144hz gaming monitors, look it up on google.


----------



## Beardedbob (Aug 24, 2016)

wazer said:


> Hi I guess you did not read my post. I'm not talking abut preview mode on streaming pc and clone mode, but on main pc and extended mode. Further more I'm not talking about streaming being laggy ;)



Tbh your post isn't very well written and rambles on, I think @Suslik V is also struggling to understand what your issue is also.

If you want to request a feature change for OBS as you have said quote "Now to it, can we have an option to leave preview mode fully functional without getting dimmed/drossled down when using other applications in fullscreen mode?" then you need to post in the correct forum "General Development".

Like I've said I'm running 144mhz monitor with a 60mhz capture card and have no lag issues within windows 10 or anywhere else.

so to be clear WTF is it you are trying to resolve here? VLC? OBS? To find a solution for a capture card for 144mhz over 60mhz? To video capture using OBS at 1080p 144mhz? To find a solution to your AMD/nVidia bug in windows 10?

continues quest to look for needle in haystack


----------



## wazer (Aug 24, 2016)

Beardedbob said:


> Tbh your post isn't very well written and rambles on, I think @Suslik V is also struggling to understand what your issue is also.
> 
> If you want to request a feature change for OBS as you have said quote "Now to it, can we have an option to leave preview mode fully functional without getting dimmed/drossled down when using other applications in fullscreen mode?" then you need to post in the correct forum "General Development".
> 
> ...



My post is fine, you aren't reading it right, tho i can tell you that you have little to no experience of even feeling of 144hz if you say that your system runs fine with window mode games and clone mode, that is not true on windows 10. Try fps game like csgo or battlefield and you will quickly see that it stutter right away.

You are the only person on this planet that has a working windows 10 cloned mode 144hz+60hz capture card running brilliant in window mode app/games, i guess you are lying, or as i already mentioned, you do not know what sutter is and know the feeling of 144hz.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...ith-clone-display-for-game-capture/?offset=42
https://www.reddit.com/r/Twitch/comments/3fm0sw/problem_with_screen_cloning_in_windows_10/

edit, you want more links, everybody has this problem, do google there's approx 2500 pages with this


Oh yeah, try open Microsoft edge and type this code in Windows-Feedback:?contextid=70&feedbackid=f57976c4-22cd-42dc-ba65-3335a0c1dff8&form=1&src=2 , now you will see that this is in fact a serious problem, i urge all that watches this to go click up vote to make it appear faster under Microsofts team nose.


----------



## Beardedbob (Aug 24, 2016)

wazer said:


> My post is fine, you aren't reading it right, tho i can tell you that you have little to no experience of even feeling of 144hz if you say that your system runs fine with window mode games and clone mode, that is not true on windows 10. Try fps game like csgo or battlefield and you will quickly see that it stutter right away.
> 
> You are the only person on this planet that has a working windows 10 cloned mode 144hz+60hz capture card running brilliant in window mode app/games, i guess you are lying, or as i already mentioned, you do not know what sutter is and know the feeling of 144hz.
> 
> ...



lol, again you haven't said what your problem is? if its 144mhz + 60mhz capture card? do you even know? its a simple question? I've plenty of experience that's why mine is working fine.

Given your clearly a link warrior have you tried the below?
https://helping-squad.com/how-to-use-your-120hz-144hz-monitor-successfully/

Just because a few so called noobs post links and google indexes them doesn't mean its a worldwide issue. I'm not sure if you are aware but the world population is well above 500 fyi. 

You clearly have no experience with PC gaming if you did you would know that every gaming PC is different and requires some tweaks to get it running like a dream. I expect you just bought your so called gaming PC from a shop pre-built without understanding what you need and now you have realised isn't not up to running high competitive fps and now  your posting on forums crying about it. 

Fyi you know that your original post didn't include the PC spec or logs for OBS, if you had read the forum rules it states it as a basic requirement.


----------



## wazer (Aug 24, 2016)

Beardedbob said:


> lol, again you haven't said what your problem is? if its 144mhz + 60mhz capture card? do you even know? its a simple question? I've plenty of experience that's why mine is working fine.
> 
> Given your clearly a link warrior have you tried the below?
> https://helping-squad.com/how-to-use-your-120hz-144hz-monitor-successfully/
> ...



Holy fuck you are retarded, that's it. 

Calling me a link warrior when you don't even know what you are posting?.

This link you posted has nothing to do with window mode games, this was an OLD issue with monitors with nvidia cards was locked at 60hz including the mouse movement + where you could not select 120/144hz! 

Do you understand how retarded you look right now?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmaz4qAor_w

again, retard.

I have a custom built 4790k hand picked silicon that can run 5.2ghz at 1.34v on a asus maximus vi formula built on a custom water loop that goes to my graphics card, my motherboard, ram and cpu. with 2x 480 rads and 2x Dual D5 PWM pumps. 

I'm sure that I just got my machine and ordered it from a main stream pc shop. Not.


Fool, just stay away.


----------



## Beardedbob (Aug 24, 2016)

wazer said:


> Holy fuck you are retarded, that's it.
> 
> Calling me a link warrior when you don't even know what you are posting?.
> 
> ...



lol the only retard is the original poster cough you if you couldn't work it out. As stated before given you aren't able to clearly articulate your issue or issues Quote "does not matter its a bug in windows 10" are you confused? You stated that it doesn't matter yet here you are still crying about it? rather than what your issue really is? again i'll wait...

Wow even when reading your pc spec off the box you have to ramble, all that was needed was:

PC spec
i7 4790k OC
Asus Max VI
2 x 480 Radeons
x ram

Note: If your going to ramble to look good at least give the full spec not just the bits you might understand / have been told e.g. the ram noob its pretty key, more than what your WC pump is LMFAO.

Fyi know one cares its watercooled that wont help here unlike ram, next you will be telling us who many screws are in the case and if its on the floor or desk... keep it simple, it suits you more. 

If you knew anything about PC's you wouldn't be running Radeons given there are 100 million posts on google about known issues and how pants they are and have been for the last few years, never mind that Nvidia wipes its A$$ all over it day in day out. I'm pleasantly surprised mind that when you picked it from the shelf that you didn't also get an AMD CPU.

So given even you can't understand what you original posted said or what you wanted out of this post we are having to treat you like a baby taking it slow to extract the detail that you clearly missed when spamming your original essay.

So before responding take a deep breath think about what your issue is and make some sense out of your original drivel post


----------



## wazer (Aug 24, 2016)

Beardedbob said:


> lol the only retard is the original poster cough you if you couldn't work it out. As stated before given you aren't able to clearly articulate your issue or issues Quote "does not matter its a bug in windows 10" are you confused? You stated that it doesn't matter yet here you are still crying about it? rather than what your issue really is? again i'll wait...
> 
> Wow even when reading your pc spec off the box you have to ramble, all that was needed was:
> 
> ...




Is this boy just sinking more and more into his retardness :D?

480 rads = 480mm radiators, damn did you fel of the truck when you where little?


----------



## Beardedbob (Aug 24, 2016)

wazer said:


> Is this boy just sinking more and more into his retardness :D?
> 
> 480 rads = 480mm radiators, damn did you fel of the truck when you where little?



OMG, LMFAO so you go on crying about a 144mhz monitor / gpu related issue and when asked to post your PC spec you post the radiators PMSL? FYI still waiting to hear the issue?

Best laugh I've had all week this post thanks numb nuts, the last post is the icing on the cake, come back when you know what your talking about, man even the basics you can't master.


----------



## wazer (Aug 24, 2016)

Beardedbob said:


> OMG, LMFAO so you go on crying about a 144mhz monitor / gpu related issue and when asked to post your PC spec you post the radiators PMSL? FYI still waiting to hear the issue?
> 
> Best laugh I've had all week this post thanks numb nuts, the last post is the icing on the cake, come back when you know what your talking about, man even the basics you can't master.



Yo continue :D btw you are on reddit, go digg a bigger hole, I'm not the only one laughing.


----------



## Beardedbob (Aug 24, 2016)

wazer said:


> Yo continue :D btw you are on reddit, go digg a bigger hole, I'm not the only one laughing.



OMG Reddit how will I cope? I'm surprised you can even work out how to submit a post on Reddit, are they helping you with your charismatic responses?

The only crater in this post is the 480 comment from you. That comment sank you quicker than the Titanic. FYI when posting about radiators hopefully in the correct place / topic ensure you need to put 480mm just a heads up. @wazer the only person to ever think a 480mm radiator is relevant  in an OBS post.


----------



## vapeahoy (Aug 24, 2016)

I use 144hz and capture at 60fps via a cc. I dont have any problems with that. Just annoyed the drivers are still in beta going on a year + lol.
I see beardedbob already posted solution tho.
For me, i don't like using obs on the gaming pc anymore, display capture can't keep up, and game capture requires individual tweaks per game. I prefer having control but in this case it's better to just let go, clone desktops and easy life. Sucks for production value but it can't be helped, many prefer it that way anyway tho so ymmv.
Another way would be direct stream video buffer to one of stream pc's gfx card itself, ruling out the capture card, and instead using a dedicated gpu in the stream box.


----------



## onscreen (Mar 17, 2017)

To people who may come across this thread on Google like I did. Ignore the two guys arguing over who has the bigger dick.

There is a bug in Windows 10 related to clone display. If you clone a display that has two mixing refresh rates (i.e. 144hz monitor with a 60hz capture card) Windows will only send 60 frames to the display even though the screen is running at a higher 144hz. This causes very laggy window movements, jerky animations, etc.
This not only affects streamers with capture cards but also people who clone their high refresh rate display to a TV for example. 

A workaround is instead of cloning your display you just extend it as a "virtual display", then run OBS on the main gaming PC and capture the primary display, then using full-screen projector preview on the virtual display.

However now comes another bug again in Windows10 where if some animation is played on the secondary monitor that is running at a lower refresh rate, the primary display again only displays 60 frames even though it is running at a higher refresh rate. A good explanation is this YouTube video.

A good way you can test this for yourself if you struggle to see/feel the difference between 60hz and 144hz is to use testufo.com.

144hz Main Display. 60hz Capture card in extend mode. Testufo open on primary display, OBS closed.






144hz Main Display. 60hz Capture card in extend mode, Testufo open on primary display, OBS full screen projecting preview to capture card.





Unfortunately, as of today, there is still no fix I have found other than downgrading to Windows 8.1.
As this bug affects so few people which of most do not even realise it as they are not capable of feeling the difference between high refresh rates and 60hz, it is unlikely this is going to be fixed anytime soon.


----------



## vapeahoy (Mar 18, 2017)

I dont have this extended sync problem, I replicated your situation as i understood it. I first tested single monitor, good sync stand alone.
Then tested with browser with capture card enabled and browser on extended desktop. Also sync. I also get a valid signal when using cloned displays with the capture card. I use Firefox v52. I suggest you re-read what was already suggested to you, the answear is there.


----------



## Homezonebenny (Apr 9, 2017)

It's not only a "cloned" desktop bug.
https://social.technet.microsoft.co...20-hz-60-hz-monitors-issue?forum=tnofftopicde
(sadly you have to login to MS forum..... to read my post).

Windows 10 bug is about 120 (or 144 Hz) in combination with 60 Hz + motion.
That means if you have a 120 Hz Main gaming Monitor, and a 60 Hz second Monitor, you are fucked aswell.
When you play on the 120 Hz Monitor in Windowed mode, while you watch a twitch stream or some other video on the 60 Hz Monitor, your 120 Hz falls down to 60-85 Hz. Jumping up and down. Sometimes it's stable on 60 Hz....
When you DUPLICATE the 120 to 60 Hz hdmi it's basically the SAME like using a 60 Hz Monitor with MOTION on it.

This bug in Windows 10 is about the Windows Explorer.exe.
I talked to nVidia devs about it. If you play the game in real exclusive fullscreen mode nVidia drivers take over control!
So the 120 / 144 Hz on your gaming monitor is stable.

So basically when using Windows 10 you have to buy...
- 2x 120 Hz Monitors
- 120 Hz Capture Card
to be free like a bird..............


----------



## Homezonebenny (Apr 9, 2017)

*@wazer *
When you use this method:
https://rzr-insider-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/2016/04/240632_d98acb6d3438943671ad8517d3174f08.jpg

Do you have any tearing on your stream?
When you duplicate your DVI 120Hz to HDMI 60 Hz (nVidia Control Panel) you have sometimes horizontal lines (tearing effect).
Is the OBS Preview on the extended screen stable 60 FPS without tearing on stream?

But well anyways. You still have to play the game on real fullscreen mode because of Windows 10 Bug.
And you have to use OBS for game capture method + preview. Which takes some CPU %.
Which shouldn't be a big deal to be honest, but still.
Not sure if the GPU duplication takes more resources than the OBS preview method.

Guess the ultimate solution would still be to have a 120 Hz Capture Card.


----------



## vapeahoy (Apr 9, 2017)

Homezonebenny said:


> When you play on the 120 Hz Monitor in Windowed mode, while you watch a twitch stream or some other video on the 60 Hz Monitor, your 120 Hz falls down to 60-85 Hz. Jumping up and down. Sometimes it's stable on 60 Hz....



That would be impossible if you had setup displays correctly, ergo user error.



Homezonebenny said:


> So basically when using Windows 10 you have to buy...
> - 2x 120 Hz Monitors
> - 120 Hz Capture Card
> to be free like a bird..............



 240hz  here with 2x 60hz internal capture cards, with rigs that can handle it - it works. Tearing is a common misconception that is something that should be automatically removed when using multiple inputs of different timecode. Unless your hardware features this real time correction, you can't expect it to not have tearing. Practically all avernedia/elgato cards have some tearing when featuring high hz displays, no matter what rig u got. You *will* need a good quality capture card. If you're really anal about tearing, get a teranex setup and call it a day.


----------



## Christopher Baker (Jul 19, 2017)

Is this still a bug in Windows 10, using 1 monitor to clone @ 60hz to 2nd streaming PC, main monitor for gaming on 144hz and my secondary screen @ 60hz for like twitch chat and misc other things..


----------



## Art Bush (Jul 22, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm having the same issue as the OP, with OBS's preview projection on the gaming PC lagging. It helps when it's minimized, but FPS still drops below 60 sometime. Using OBS Classic helps when projecting my main 144hz monitor to RAZER Ripsaw at 60hz, but it still looks choppy. Any ideas?


----------



## Suslik V (Jul 24, 2017)

Art Bush said:


> Hey guys, I'm having the same issue as the OP, with OBS's preview projection on the gaming PC lagging. It helps when it's minimized, but FPS still drops below 60 sometime. Using OBS Classic helps when projecting my main 144hz monitor to RAZER Ripsaw at 60hz, but it still looks choppy. Any ideas?


My idea: Frames drop on recording


----------

